# baitcaster tension problems



## aeviaanah (Nov 6, 2011)

I recently purchased my first baitcaster. Ive watched videos and read lots of text to using them. When i have lots of weight on the end, 1/2oz or more setting tension and casting is a breeze. I like it. When i switch over to less weight i start running into problems. Suggestions tell me to make sure tension is set properly, before casting hold rod at a 45 deg angle and watch lure fall to ground. When i have a small amount of weight on the end, it doesnt fall at the right speed. I end up having to loosen nut all the way and it still wont fall correctly. Is this a sign caused by a cheap reel?

I am using 10lb equiv braided line. Reel is rated 10-14. I do not have the reel overloaded with line. I am probably 90% of max. Any ideas?


----------



## fish devil (Nov 6, 2011)

:twisted: You would be amazed how much easier it is to learn the baitcaster with a high end reel. Good Luck and keep at it.


----------



## Brine (Nov 6, 2011)

Sounds like you found a good reel to throw 1/2oz stuff with :mrgreen: 

FD is right, you get what you pay for with baitcasters.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok, i was thinking maybe with braided line or something like that would be causing the problem. Stick to the heavy weights eh? What size weight would you guys use say casting out off shore for bass? River or lake? Worm on the end.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 6, 2011)

There is a LOT that can be involved in setting up your reel. 

First...what reel is it? Many reels have internal weights that can be adjusted to allow for different weights of lures. The knob of the side might be the only adjustment..but then...it might not be. 

FILL the reel. Even if you have to strip off the line and add some mono underneath the present line. Then put your line back on. A partially filled reel will not work as well as a fully filled reel. 

Rich

p.s. good reels are worth their weight in $$$$$... I use older Chronarchs that cost some real $$$$.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 6, 2011)

richg99 said:


> There is a LOT that can be involved in setting up your reel.
> 
> First...what reel is it? Many reels have internal weights that can be adjusted to allow for different weights of lures. The knob of the side might be the only adjustment..but then...it might not be.
> 
> ...


The reel is a cheap Shakespeare Sigma. It is rated for 140 yards of 10lb line. I bought 150 yards of Power pro 10lb diameter. I figured I would reel it all on and cut off 10-15 yards. When i was winding the braid on the reel I noticed it began to resist, I never got to the end of the roll. I looked around a bit and I had too much line on the reel. I began cutting line off until it would not rub against the housing (where it mounts to rod). It works great with a heavier weight. The directions dont say anything about internal weights. I am confident the reel is full. It was put on with plenty of tension...following directions from youtube.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 6, 2011)

This article.. https://reviews.walmart.com/1336/10298914/shakespeare-sigma-low-profile-baitcast-reel-reviews/reviews.htm ..

mentions "adjusting the brakes" which would imply that the reel has internal weights. If so, they can be adjusted with one side removed from the reel. That adjustment helps immeasurably to get a reel to do the right job when various weights are attached to the line. Do you have the manual?

rich

p.s. Not sure that I follow you on filling the reel. Braid can have as little as 20 % the thickness of mono. Sounds like the reel is full from your description.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 6, 2011)

richg99 said:


> This article.. https://reviews.walmart.com/1336/10298914/shakespeare-sigma-low-profile-baitcast-reel-reviews/reviews.htm ..
> 
> mentions "adjusting the brakes" which would imply that the reel has internal weights. If so, they can be adjusted with one side removed from the reel. That adjustment helps immeasurably to get a reel to do the right job when various weights are attached to the line. Do you have the manual?
> 
> ...


Yes it has magnetic braking system...sorry bout that. Newb here. 

Yes I have the manual, i read it inside and out. I am following everything stated. Braid can have as little as 20% the thickness of mono? What do you mean? My Power pro says 40lb test, 10 lb dia. Do you mean 20% more in thickness? Meaning the 40lb (10lb dia) braided is 20% more thick than the 10lb mono? 

About filling the reel. Reel is rated for 140 lbs and spool is 150 lbs. My plan was to put it all on and cut 10-15 yards off. As i was spooling it, it began rubbing on the housing (close to where the reel mounts to the rod). I soon figured out I had to cut a bit off. I removed line until the rubbing stopped. Plenty of tension was used when spooling. Should I try taking a bit more line off? Return the reel and buy something more expensive? I do like the type of reel, i would just like to be able to throw bait that doesnt weight too much.

I did try the reel with two seperate rods. A 6' 6" med heavy graphite baitcasting rod and a 5' 6" lightweight graphite spinning rod. Same results.


----------



## Brine (Nov 7, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> I began cutting line off until it would not rub against the housing (where it mounts to rod).



Sounds like you've got wayyyyyyyy too much line on it. You want to see about an 1/8" of the spool (the brass part). If you were rubbing the housing with your line, you had much more than 10 or 15 feet of excess line on it.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 7, 2011)

Nothing wrong with being a newbie...we were all newbies once.

First, you want to adjust those weights until you can see the lighter chosen lure drop sloooowly when you release it. 

If you have the weights set properly for your heavier lure...that casts well....then you must have the weights set too strong for a lighter lure. You cannot have both settings on at once. 

That is one reason why more expensive reels are better...you can adjust them easily and while you are on the water. Try all of this while on dry land and with a towel underneath you, in case you drop anything.

Once you get the reel properly adjusted..you should be able to cast the lighter lure decently. However, you probably already know that casting WITH the wind is way easier than trying to cast against the wind, especially with a lighter lure. 

Don't kid yourself. Light lures demand a lot more skill and technique than heavier lures do. I use a spinning rod when I want to cast the lightest lures under brush, etc. ...even though I really don't care for spinning rods/reels very much.

regards, Rich


p.s. 30 lb braid is the SIZE/WIDTH/DIAMETER equivalent of 10 or perhaps even 8 lb mono.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok ill try taking a bit more line off. I did try adjusting the magnets and tension in all ways possible for the lighter lure. I got it to fall slowly but it wasnt smooth. Ill try taking some line off. 

I think I will return this rod and reel. I like bass pro shops online website being able to sort the rods by rating and price. I have it narrowed down to a few. Ill go in and check them out.


----------



## BOB350RX (Nov 7, 2011)

I HAD A HELL OF A TIME FINDING A LINE THAT WOULD WORK ON ONE OF MY CASTERS, IT FINALY SETTLED DOWN WITH 17LB MONO, AND A CHEAPER REEL WILL BE A PAIN I NEVER HAD ANY LUCK WITH A CHEAP ONE. GOOD LUCK THAY ARE ALOT OF FUN WHEN YOU GET THE HANG OF THEM


----------



## LonLB (Nov 7, 2011)

How light are we talking? You may not be doing ANYTHING wrong. Just might be trying to use a lure that is much to light.

That stuff is reserved for spinning rods/reels.



I learned to fish with an Abu Garcia Ambassaduer when I was 12 years old. I don't buy into the 
"you need a good reel to learn with" bit. In fact, if you learn to use a cheaper reel, it will just make a good reel work that much better.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 7, 2011)

LonLB said:


> How light are we talking? You may not be doing ANYTHING wrong. Just might be trying to use a lure that is much to light.
> 
> That stuff is reserved for spinning rods/reels.
> 
> ...


Just a plalstic worm on the end of a hook...I have to agree with you. Learn the hard way, its makes it easy in the end!


----------



## LonLB (Nov 7, 2011)

Even still there can be a big difference  

A 4" worm and light wire 1/0 worm hook isn't going to work. But you can get away with a Senko, and a 5/0 EWG hook.


I still think your fine. Things that are really light aren't going to work.


Small worms/grubs etc with light-ish hooks and 1/8oz heads or lighter are better off on spinning tackle.

Heavier than that you can move up to baitcasting.


----------



## flatboat (Nov 7, 2011)

i'm sorry .. i don't like braid on a bait caster. cheap or spendy . i guess if you are fishin for huge musky or something it may be nice , i cast a lot , if i'm fishin 5 hours , i'm casting 4 hrs and 30 minutes . ya gotta put the bait in front of em . . . try mono . you might be happier i find it more user friendly . if you just use the spool tension to stop it you ain't gonna cast verry far. you have to learn to use your thumb to stop the spool . before you go adjusting weights learn why to do it and understand it . most reels come kinda close to ready to cast right outta the box . they don't want bumm ya out on the first cast . 
first thing in would do is get away from the 10 lb line unless you are fishin in gin clear water . try 14 or 17 lb .. you are fishin with a little winch . hang in there you'll get it . casting a 4"worm on a 2 /0 hook w/out a sinker up wind is in your future.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 7, 2011)

flatboat said:


> i'm sorry .. i don't like braid on a bait caster. cheap or spendy . i guess if you are fishin for huge musky or something it may be nice , i cast a lot , if i'm fishin 5 hours , i'm casting 4 hrs and 30 minutes . ya gotta put the bait in front of em . . . try mono . you might be happier i find it more user friendly . if you just use the spool tension to stop it you ain't gonna cast verry far. you have to learn to use your thumb to stop the spool . before you go adjusting weights learn why to do it and understand it . most reels come kinda close to ready to cast right outta the box . they don't want bumm ya out on the first cast .
> first thing in would do is get away from the 10 lb line unless you are fishin in gin clear water . try 14 or 17 lb .. you are fishin with a little winch . hang in there you'll get it . casting a 4"worm on a 2 /0 hook w/out a sinker up wind is in your future.


Ok ill get a heavier rated line, the reel isnt rated for that much tho. Maybe i should get a larger reel? Thanks for the help.



LonLB said:


> Even still there can be a big difference
> 
> A 4" worm and light wire 1/0 worm hook isn't going to work. But you can get away with a Senko, and a 5/0 EWG hook.
> 
> ...


Ok ill keep that in mind Thanks for the help!


----------

